# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Διάφορα Κυκλώματα >  >  Eπιλογέας εισόδου?

## Danza

Καλησπέρα παιδια. εχω το XR-C7500RX και θέλω να φτιάξω ενα splitter (ετσι το λένε?   :Embarassed:  ) να συνέεται με την συσκευή και να έχει 2 εισόδους, μια για το cd-changer και άλλη μία να δινει Aux in... και την επιλογή να την κάνεις με διακοπτάκι.. για την σιντιέρα ειναι ευκολο αλλα για aux in πρέπει να φτιάξεις ανταπτορα με προτόκολλο Unilink.. είναι εφικτό???

----------


## Chris Valis

http://gnunilink.sourceforge.net/

----------


## Danza

Φίλε μου αυτό δεν υποστηρίζει το μοντέλο που έχω   :Rolling Eyes:  και χρησιμοποιεί την σειριακή του υπολογιστή   :frown:

----------

